# Compact wagon running gear.



## Sandhill Crane (Nov 22, 2016)

When I come across a well made piece of equipment I like to share the info about it. So far I've only used it as a glorified tool carrier, but it is rated at 1.5 tons. The plan is to use it as a mobil rounds staging table for the opposite side of the SS as I'm feeling an imbalance working on just one side of the splitter. (If there was room I would build a log deck and stationary staging bench instead, mirroring the other side of the splitter, but there isn't enough room with out clearing and leveling more area than I want to.) I added the ball coupler using one bolt through the existing pin style coupler, and a sheet of 4' x 8' x 3/4" treated ply fits snug in the frame without cutting. To date I've not fastened the plywood in actually. The deck is a little lower than expected but that's been okay. Check out Kory Farms on line. There are a couple options, including all-steer. This is the Model 3000 wagon running gear and the FB-48 deck frame. The last photo is from their website. Takes some effort to back up a wagon but I'm getting considerably better. A guy on a small tractor forum used the running gear and built a nice electric/hydraulic dump for it. Initially I was checking out putting the running gear under the SS as it is adjustable length wise, but it's way of over kill for that use. In Wisconsin there are retail farm stores that you can get them, similar to the Tractor Supply Co. that is in Michigan. I bought this one direct and picked it up. As soon as I'm done processing logs that are shedding bark like a snake skin it will soon replace the Thule trailers spot next to the splitter, with some short uprights and a half cord of oak rounds on it.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 22, 2016)

A heavy equipment place local to me has one just like it except it has green paint. I haven't asked how much they wanted but it looked like a really nice setup. I could see myself using this for firewood. Id be tempted to put some tall sides on it though. The construction is the same for a hay waggon running gear just smaller. Do you mind sharing how much you bought yours for?


----------



## merc_man (Nov 22, 2016)

It would work great for wood with some racks on the side.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Nov 22, 2016)

Interesting. Another option if a guy had a welder and a torch would be to chop some width out of a regular running gear. The tires would be a little bigger, but light duty running gears for wagons can usually be bought for $250. 

There was a forage wagon on my local Craigslist this week with a hydraulic dump feature for $500. I was pretty tempted, but I figured i could love without it.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Nov 22, 2016)

Marshy: The running gear was $1,100., the deck frame was $300. In my case MDOT added a bit to the overall cost, more than shipping would have been. Not cheap by any means, but I expect to still be using it ten years from now, then on to the next guy.
If I had a tractor then a used farm wagon running gear would be the better choice and of course for way less money, but I'm not set up for that. The Kory 3000 is more of a nursery wagon design, especially with four wheel steer option.
Fabrication skills would go a long ways to build something similar way cheaper as well. 
There is a drawback to the farm wagon design and that is (I assume) they are meant for flat ground. The deck frame is fastened in the rear only, which again I assume, allows for a bit of twist in the running gear, and the more ridged deck can float a bit side to side in the front. 
For the price I expect it to be well built, and I'm not disappointed, not at all.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Nov 23, 2016)

Those are really good running gears, I've looked at them a few times... I guess it's the price that has kept me from buying one.

I bought my last running gear for 50 bucks, it needs a reach, two wheels and used tires for it are free...

But, I can sure see why someone would like a new small one, they are pretty cool!

SR


----------



## Muskytooth (Nov 10, 2017)

Sorry to change topics........Can I ask what is it that I'm looking at in the background with the logs on it. Is that a cutting station?


----------



## CaseyForrest (Nov 10, 2017)

Muskytooth said:


> Sorry to change topics........Can I ask what is it that I'm looking at in the background with the logs on it. Is that a cutting station?



Yes.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Nov 10, 2017)

Id love a small running gear, but the price keeps me away. I have a 5x10 single axle utility trailer that works quite well as a lawn cart with the added functionality of being road legal.


----------



## cantoo (Nov 10, 2017)

Muskytooth, Search here using the term "bucking table" to find the thread. Lots of good ideas there.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 10, 2017)

Neat, but $1400? ouch 

I mean shoot, I have an 18ft 12,000lb rated trailer I paid 3k for brand new!


----------



## saxman (Nov 11, 2017)

That Kory undercarriage is a really well made unit. I️ lucked out a made my mini wagon out of an undercarriage for an old 1938 Westinghouse engine 
drive welder. I️ bought the welder to restore but the armature was bad so I️ scrapped the copper and repurposed other parts. The welder running gear used 16” cast iron wheel. There were grease fittings on every spring bolt, king pins and pivots. Works really well behind my Kubota tractor or the RTV. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Nov 11, 2017)

saxman said:


> That Kory undercarriage is a really well made unit. I️ lucked out a made my mini wagon out of an undercarriage for an old 1938 Westinghouse engine
> drive welder. I️ bought the welder to restore but the armature was bad so I️ scrapped the copper and repurposed other parts. The welder running gear used 16” cast iron wheel. There were grease fittings on every spring bolt, king pins and pivots. Works really well behind my Kubota tractor or the RTV.
> 
> 
> ...




Ooooo la la, suspension and everything! Very nice wagon.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Nov 11, 2017)

saxman said:


> That Kory undercarriage is a really well made unit. I️ lucked out a made my mini wagon out of an undercarriage for an old 1938 Westinghouse engine
> drive welder. I️ bought the welder to restore but the armature was bad so I️ scrapped the copper and repurposed other parts. The welder running gear used 16” cast iron wheel. There were grease fittings on every spring bolt, king pins and pivots. Works really well behind my Kubota tractor or the RTV.
> 
> 
> ...




Ooooo la la, suspension and everything! Very nice wagon.


----------



## saxman (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks, I️ really lucked out on that one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirbuildalot (Nov 11, 2017)

Very nice Saxman,

What is the orange drum looking item between the wagon and the tractor? A 3 point counterweight?


----------



## saxman (Nov 11, 2017)

That drum is indeed a counterweight built from the old Westinghouse welder generator housing. I️ added a bunch of scrap iron welded inside along with a receiver hitch and some D rings. Works very well and would be nearly impossible to tear up if you backed into something. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milkman (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## milkman (Nov 11, 2017)

I paid $595 for the running gear and about $200 for the material to make the bed. I think I bought it around '05 so it seems there has been quite a price increase.


Here's a newer picture


----------



## tnichols (Nov 11, 2017)

Very nice compact setups fellas. You’re all handy at fabrication too. The OP mentioned backing up a wagon. I have hitch pin hole in the scraper blade of my loader tractor bucket so I turn the tractor around and push the wagon when I have to get in a tight spot. It’s cheating but works slick and keeps my blood pressure down


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jan 2, 2019)

So Ive been itching for a wagon for awhile... Not a huge selection in the used market and even less below 6 ton...

I called Heartland Fabrication (Kory) today and they are still at $1100 for just the running gear... No bed, no wood.

Stumbled across the Ez Trail 246 wagon... 2 ton, 46" wide at the wheels.... And the 260, 2 ton 60" wide at the wheels...

https://www.e-ztrail.com/products/compact_wagons.php

The 260 comes as a wagon much like Cranes setup, but 6x10 rather than 4x8. Cheapest Ive found it online is $1400 and about a 5 hour drive.

Ive found the 246 online for $695 and about a 3 hour drive.

I put in an offer on the 246.... I can fabricate a bed and be into it less than the Kory or the EZ trail JR flat rack...


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Jan 2, 2019)

Casey: 
That looks like a great buy. 
I use mine as a mobile tool bench since eliminating the cut rounds staging benches. Kind of high dollar for thats how it worked out, and it frees up the other trailer for other things. 
I pulled the ball coupler off the four wheel SuperSplit and pin it to the back of the Kory wagon. Need to make an adapter to mount a ball on the rear of the wagon, and retain the coupler on the splitter for when needed.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jan 3, 2019)

Its going to be so much handier than using the trailer for yard duties.... Ive got a couple ideas in mind I want to flesh out and this will give me the platform.


----------



## milkman (Jan 3, 2019)

Nice wagons, I'm still using mine mostly for wood. Sometimes I cut the logs to 8' and cut them off the back as I crank them back. Works well for rounds or splits, that load handler makes it a lot easier, just back up to the splitter and work off the end of the wagon as I crank them back. Here's a shot with a load of dirt.


----------



## rancher2 (Jan 3, 2019)

Another good source for smaller wagon running gears are old airport baggage carts. A friend of mine pickup a couple years ago for scrap price and I turned them into nice wagons for use on his acreage.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jan 4, 2019)

Well... I found a wagon just about an hour from me that has a 12x7 hay bed on it. Looks to be a compact gear and the seller said its only been used once since he bought it 7 years ago. Looks good in the pictures and Im headed up tomorrow morning to take a look.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jan 5, 2019)

Here she is. It's the 260 model, 60" wide. 

Paid less than buying a new 246 gear and the deck on this is oak in perfect condition.











sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jan 5, 2019)

All stripped down and wood denailed. I think the only pieces I'm going to replace are the 2x10s. They aren't straight at all and then I can cut those down and use on the ends.











sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jan 6, 2019)

Ended up putting some money into the bed. There just wasnt enough meat in some of the existing oak to make up a deck to carry weight. Not without cutting and ripping and squaring.

I also cut the length down to 10'. 12' was just too much and likely would have encouraged overloading.

Overall size ended up at 6x10. I used 2 4x6 for the main runners and 5 4x4x6' for the crossmembers and then 13 2x6 for the deck. I did reuse some of the oak decking for the sides.

Need to pick up a few bolt on stake pockets and some shorter lags to finish it off...













sent from a field


----------



## sirbuildalot (Jan 6, 2019)

Looks great! Nice job! I’ve always wanted a small running gear wagon, but used gears around here typically sell for $800-$1200. More than I want to pay. Maybe someday.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jan 6, 2019)

I paid 650 for the wagon with the hay bed. 

There are larger wagons around for less, but usually need tires or have been sitting in a field for who knows how long. And they are just to big for what I have here. 

This was my second best craigslist score ever. The tires still have the nubs on them. Even with the $150 in lumber I'm better than half of what it would cost new. 

sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jan 13, 2019)

Got her all wrapped up today. Took one of the 2x7 oak boards and cut and ripped it down into 16 - 3x1.5" stakes for the sides. Stake pockets, corner hardware and replaced the pin hitch with a 2" coupler.












sent from a field


----------



## rancher2 (Jan 13, 2019)

Nice trailer that will be a handy sized trailer. I like that three point trailer hitch. I run them on a couple tractors and have one for my skid loader sure makes moving trailers or splitters real handy.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 27, 2019)

Putting it to good use. Weather is finally decent and the ground has dried up a bit. Supposed to snow tonight, though. 4".

Unintended consequence of the deck height... With the back sideboards off, it slips just under the table of the SS. Ill snap a pic after lunch.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 27, 2019)

Progress.











sent from a field


----------

